# how much should a beginner spend on equipment



## rezzy (Feb 25, 2008)

so,

i see everyone throwing all these different model names and specs around.  for a beginner, what should one expect to invest in purchasing a decent camera?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 25, 2008)

A decent beginner DSLR camera, I would say around $500-$700.  Just a rough figure.


----------



## pregnantcowlady (Feb 25, 2008)

think about lenses though. you're going to want lenses. i bought my first dslr about 2 months ago and i've spent $2,000 already. it's addicting. depends on whether you can control the urge. lol


----------



## DBlack (Feb 25, 2008)

with or without the lens?  I got my xti reb for xmas and it came with the kit lens.

in hindsight, I would have preferred a better starter lens like the the Tamron 17-50 f/2.8, which I use now.  Photos are like night and day.

Then decide what you want to start off doing; portraits, sports, landscapes, etc... and get a second lens best suite d for that.

So a good beginner dslr and a sharp lens should run about 800-1,000 smacks.


----------



## rezzy (Feb 25, 2008)

DBlack said:


> So a good beginner dslr and a sharp lens should run about 800-1,000 smacks.



wow! thats quite an investment. generally speaking which is better digital cameras or ones that use film?


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Feb 25, 2008)

That depends on the user.  Digital SLRs are quickly approaching the image quality of what film can do.  In fact, with the current models, I doubt anyone would be able to tell if an 8x10 or 11x14 print came from a DSLR or a film SLR now.  So then, the main deciding factor is if you prefer to shoot film and wait for processing or if you need instant gratification.  I think that there is probably a much lower learning curve as far as capturing a properly exposed image if shooting w/ digital.  However, you will think more about what you are doing as far as exposure and composition and framing if using a film SLR.  You can certainly get a very nice Film SLR for $300-600 right now but then you have the film development costs.  It's a bit of a trade off and it's up to you as to what you need/want.


----------



## Mav (Feb 25, 2008)

Just realize that 90% of photography is the person standing behind the camera, and their vision, and their inspiration.  If you've got the vision and the inspiration it's amazing what you can do with even the junkiest of cameras and lenses.  On the other hand, someone with no vision, no inspiration, no imagination, and no creativity will still make crappy photos no matter how much they spend on camera gear.  

For most reasonable uses you don't need to spend much at all.  The entry level DSLR, one of the kit lenses, and a flash are all you really need.


----------



## Parkerman (Feb 25, 2008)

rezzy said:


> so,
> 
> i see everyone throwing all these different model names and specs around.  for a beginner, what should one expect to invest in purchasing a decent camera?




Well, Why do you want a camera? Just wondering. And are you someone who likes to upgrade stuff quickly?


----------



## domromer (Feb 25, 2008)

Johnboy2978 said:


> That depends on the user. Digital SLRs are quickly approaching the image quality of what film can do. In fact, with the current models, I doubt anyone would be able to tell if an 8x10 or 11x14 print came from a DSLR or a film SLR now. So then, the main deciding factor is if you prefer to shoot film and wait for processing or if you need instant gratification. I think that there is probably a much lower learning curve as far as capturing a properly exposed image if shooting w/ digital. However, you will think more about what you are doing as far as exposure and composition and framing if using a film SLR. You can certainly get a very nice Film SLR for $300-600 right now but then you have the film development costs. It's a bit of a trade off and it's up to you as to what you need/want.


 

Actually you can get a good film camera for way less than that. 

Canon Eos 3s can be had for 150-200$
Nikion n80's can be had for less than 100$.
Both of these cameras have features that are found on dslrs that cost close to $1000. 
If you shoot slides it gets really cheap. You just pay to develop them and that it. Usually less than 6$ per roll. 

If your budget really is tight, I'd reccomend getting a film slr with lens off ebay. Then Getting another lens. If down the road you have more money for a camera you could probably sell the film body for what you paid for it and you'd have some lenses to go with your new dslr.


----------



## brileyphotog (Feb 25, 2008)

Mav said:


> Just realize that 90% of photography is the person standing behind the camera, and their vision, and their inspiration.



The other 10% will run you $800-$1000.


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 25, 2008)

brileyphotog said:


> The other 10% will run you $800-$1000.



:mrgreen:

or much more, depending on what you try to achieve.


----------



## Mav (Feb 25, 2008)

A basic D40 kit with the 18-55 is only $500 or less.  You can get a refurb kit with a warranty for $400.  Add in an SB-400 flash for $120 and you're good to go.  I think basic Canon kits are similarly priced.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 25, 2008)

Johnboy2978 said:


> That depends on the user. Digital SLRs are quickly approaching the image quality of what film can do. In fact, with the current models, I doubt anyone would be able to tell if an 8x10 or 11x14 print came from a DSLR or a film SLR now. So then, the main deciding factor is if you prefer to shoot film and wait for processing or if you need instant gratification. I think that there is probably a much lower learning curve as far as capturing a properly exposed image if shooting w/ digital. However, you will think more about what you are doing as far as exposure and composition and framing if using a film SLR. You can certainly get a very nice Film SLR for $300-600 right now but then you have the film development costs. It's a bit of a trade off and it's up to you as to what you need/want.


 
I moved into the digital world kicking and screaming and I still much prefer film.  However, the reality is that R&D for film-based photography came to a screeching halt well over five years ago.  My personal belief is that, within ten years, film will be as common as daguerrotype.  Like it or not, digital is here to stay.


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 25, 2008)

You really have to decide what you want to use the camera for, If its for taking pics of your family and holidays then maybe one of the cheaper models would be great.
owever, the way I look at it, if i went to a rebel (one of the cheaper canons) I would most likely want to upgrade in a year or 6 months as I am wanting to take my photography to the next level, so Ill be getting a eos 30d or 40d which are a better than the rebels and more advanced.

I dont know about nikon thats why i am sayiing canon, but i am sure nikon do there equivelents..


----------



## DBlack (Feb 25, 2008)

rezzy said:


> wow! thats quite an investment. generally speaking which is better digital cameras or ones that use film?



There's always the used market for substantial savings.  Trust me, I've learned that once you start using the kit lens and actually learn, you quickly learn how inadequate it is.


----------



## Mav (Feb 25, 2008)

I've taken some of my best photos with the cheap inadequate kit lens.


----------



## ghpham (Feb 25, 2008)

you won't get concrete advice with your question, it is too general.  You need to define:

1. Your level of interest in photography.
2. Your knowledge of photography.
3. The type of pictures you will be taking.


----------



## nismo (Feb 25, 2008)

its hard to say. look for ore specific equipment and then add up the prices


----------



## schumionbike (Feb 25, 2008)

If you have not been much into photography.  I would suggest that you use a normal digital camera with manual control. Cost should be under $200 nowaday.  I wouldn't recommend film unless you also want how to develop film also.  Film could get expensive also to buy and develop also.  Once you learn all the manual control on the camera, then you can go on DSLR.  That's my view on it. Don't get a camera that don't allow manual control though.  Camera with manual control would say something along the line of PASM on the control dial.


----------



## ricke46 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mav said:


> Just realize that 90% of photography is the person standing behind the camera, and their vision, and their inspiration.  If you've got the vision and the inspiration it's amazing what you can do with even the junkiest of cameras and lenses.  On the other hand, someone with no vision, no inspiration, no imagination, and no creativity will still make crappy photos no matter how much they spend on camera gear.
> 
> For most reasonable uses you don't need to spend much at all.  The entry level DSLR, one of the kit lenses, and a flash are all you really need.



Very true.


----------



## domromer (Feb 25, 2008)

$354.94


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 25, 2008)

domromer said:


> $354.94



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

I was waiting for someone to do this.


----------



## mcdaniel52761 (Feb 25, 2008)

I think the best answer is to get the best that you can afford...or maybe a little more. Because what's going to happen is you're going to get something that you can easily afford and not be happy with it. I was debating between a Nikon D40 and a D80 and although the D80 was a little more, that was what I wanted. Then I seen the D300. Major price difference, but man...what a camera. I knew that if I got the D80, I was always going to want the D300 so why spend the $800 or so and be "unhappy". Plus the fact that you're going to have to sell the what you can afford camera, and take the loss when you save up enough to cover the price difference between the two.


----------



## pregnantcowlady (Feb 25, 2008)

haha. clever



domromer said:


> $354.94


----------



## rezzy (Feb 25, 2008)

ghpham said:


> you won't get concrete advice with your question, it is too general.  You need to define:
> 
> 1. Your level of interest in photography.
> 2. Your knowledge of photography.
> 3. The type of pictures you will be taking.



ok, currently I am just starting into photography. I know some basics, about setting a scene and shooting it.

I think I would be most interested in shooting people.

Is it possible to purchase a camera and have it work for say macro work and other types simply by using a different lens?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 25, 2008)

rezzy said:


> Is it possible to purchase a camera and have it work for say macro work and other types simply by using a different lens?



Yes, this is where an SLR or DSLR comes in with the ability to change lenses.  As I said earlier, a very, very basic setup would be either a Canon Rebel or a Nikon D40 with the kit lens (the lens that comes with it).


----------



## keith204 (Feb 25, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Yes, this is where an SLR or DSLR comes in with the ability to change lenses.  As I said earlier, a very, very basic setup would be either a Canon Rebel or a Nikon D40 with the kit lens (the lens that comes with it).



See thread: http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99621


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 25, 2008)

keith204 said:


> See thread: http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99621



Yeah, a lot of people (including myself) are not fans of the D40/x.  I had to mention it though, or be attacked by the D40 users!


----------



## ghpham (Feb 26, 2008)

rezzy said:


> ok, currently I am just starting into photography. I know some basics, about setting a scene and shooting it.
> 
> I think I would be most interested in shooting people.
> 
> Is it possible to purchase a camera and have it work for say macro work and other types simply by using a different lens?


 

Do you have a budget in mind? for what you want to do, you might want to purchase a super zoom model like this one:

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonicfz18/

Built in lens with macro capabilities.  If you want to shoot people as in portrait, this may be the ticket, but if you are shooting people as in sport, this won't cut it.  Read the review.


----------



## Mystwalker (Feb 26, 2008)

rezzy said:


> so,
> 
> i see everyone throwing all these different model names and specs around. for a beginner, what should one expect to invest in purchasing a decent camera?


 
I believe you can get an XT or XTi from $400-$600 (depends on if you want kit lens)

The first lens I would buy (besides kit) is the "50mm f/1.8" for $80 (Canon price).  For this price you can't go wrong.  For basic people photography this is great for a beginner - it's f/1.8 so much more forgiving in terms of "know what to do" in terms of low light.

Play with this set up until you think you get a better idea what you want to do with your camera.

Here are some Canon XTs from B&H ... some are kits (include lens)
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...arch=yes&O=productlist.jsp&A=search&Q=*&bhs=t

Here is the XTi, also from B&H
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...arch=yes&O=productlist.jsp&A=search&Q=*&bhs=t

You can probably buy a used one for a little under $400 ... or IF you want to upgrade your camera, you can sell yours.

If you want to spend over $1000, you can go 30D or 40D ... I have the 30D, and I will recommend going 40D ... I've never touched, or seen one, but from what I've read, it is a substantial improvement over 30D
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...arch=yes&O=productlist.jsp&A=search&Q=*&bhs=t

Here is the 30D, just in case ...
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/con...arch=yes&O=productlist.jsp&A=search&Q=*&bhs=t

You can find similar pricing on Adorama or Amazon.  If you can't tell already, I prefer B&H myself.


----------



## Battou (Feb 26, 2008)

Rezzy, I think this thread would be of great use to you. It seems you have not come to some conclutions as to what you want. You need to know first what you want to figure out what you will need for it, then figure out what can be fit in the budget or how to compose the budget from there.


----------



## yeti (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are serious about photography and you are just starting, I would suggest to get the best you can afford. Ultimately it's you who decides what that is, but if you hate selling your stuff as I do, get the right stuff to begin with and then learn to use it. Photography is an expensive hobby even without stuff you can't/won't use later.

If you decide to go this route, the learning curve will be will be very steep for you as most of the equipment you get is not meant for beginners, but at the end of the day you will be better off.

One more thing: buy your stuff SLOWLY. Resist the urge to go spend all your money without doing some very careful research about every little bit of equipment you get.

That's my contribution.


----------



## Mav (Feb 26, 2008)

mcdaniel52761 said:


> I think the best answer is to get the best that you can afford...or maybe a little more. Because what's going to happen is you're going to get something that you can easily afford and not be happy with it. I was debating between a Nikon D40 and a D80 and although the D80 was a little more, that was what I wanted. Then I seen the D300. Major price difference, but man...what a camera. I knew that if I got the D80, I was always going to want the D300 so why spend the $800 or so and be "unhappy". Plus the fact that you're going to have to sell the what you can afford camera, and take the loss when you save up enough to cover the price difference between the two.


I'd get the best you can afford too, but with lenses rather than bodies.  As soon as you save up for that D300, the D400 will be right around the corner, by which time the D300 you just bought will be nearly worthless.  New or used high quality glass stays current almost forever, will make the bigger difference in your photos, and is a much better investment IMHO.


----------



## rezzy (Feb 26, 2008)

wow!... i am quickly noticing their is a wealth of knowledge to be had at this forum.

i never expected so many people to offer their expertise.:hail:

i will definaltely read the posts everyone has recommended.

Thank you!!


----------

